# الأسس التصميمية للمباني الرياضية



## سهام معمر (20 فبراير 2010)

الأسس التصميمية للمباني الرياضية

المباني الرياضية

الملاعب الرياضية

الأمور الواجب مراعاتها عند تصميم الملاعب الرياضية :

1- توجه محاور الملاعب إما نحو الشمال- الجنوب أو نحو الشرق-غرب, ولكن التوجيه الأمثل لمحور الملعب هو( شمال شرق) (جنوب غرب) لضمان أن تكون الشمس خلف المتفرجين.

2- يعطى ميل للأمكنة وقوفا وجلوسا حتى يتمكن المتفرج من رؤية الملعب دون أن تعترضه صفوف المتفرجين, وبالتالي تعطى لمدرجات شكل القطع المكافئ لأنها تحقق أفضل شروط الرؤيا في الجوانب الأكثر طولا.

3- يجب بناء الإستاد ضمن طبيعة جذابة , وبالقرب من الشوارع الهامة ويؤمن لذلك ساحات لوقوف السيارات.

4- عرض الدرجات والمداخل يحسب على أساس التفريغ الكثيف والسريع للجمهور وفقا للقاعدة المتبعة لحساب عرض الدرجة:

عرض الدرجة = عدد الأمكنة 

زمن التفريغ بالثواني *1.25 



· مقاييس ملاعب المشروع:












· مقاييس خاصة بملاعب التنس :

من أجل 4 لاعبين ................ 10.97* 32.77م

من أجل لاعبين.................... 8.23* 23.77م

المسافة الجانبية الإضافية< =........ 3.65م

المسافة الجانية الإضافية( للمباريات).. 4م 

المسافة الجانبية في العمق........... 6.40م

المسافة بين ملعبين متجاورين...... 6م 

ارتفاع الشبك في الوسط............ 0.91م

ارتفاع الشبك في النهايتين.......... 1.06م

ارتفاع الشبك المحيط بالملعب...... 4م

وهذا السياج يكون عادة من الشبك المعدني بسماكة 2.5سم وفراغات ذات قطر وسطي 4سم.

الإنارة الصناعية بارتفاع 10 م وعلى الجوانب.



· المسابح المكشوفة:

تعد العناصر المائية وخاصة المسابح من عناصر الجذب المهمة في النوادي الرياضية, فبالإضافة إلى كونها لها نشاط رياضي هام, فهي ذات منظر جمالي تعطي رواد النادي الشعور بالحيوية والحركة التي تكسر الملل والرتابة الناتجة عن جمود الأشياء الساكنة. 

- مساحة المسبح:

لا شك أن العامل الرئيسي في تحديد مساحة المسبح هو المساحة المتوفرة لدينا, ولكن بفرض توفير مساحة جيدة, فإن أقل مساحة سوف نحتاجها تكون وفقا لعاملين:

الأول: هو عدد الأفراد المتوقع أن يستخدموا المسبح في نفس الوقت.

الثاني: إذا كان هناك لوح غطس (لممارسة الغطس).

تحدد بعض المواصفات المقاييس أقل مساحة للمسبح نحتاجها في حالة عدم ممارسة الغطس ب 3.1 م² لكل شخص, بمعنى في حالة كون عدد الأفراد المتوقع أن يستخدموا المسبح في نفس الوقت 6 أشخاص فإن أقل مساحة للمسبح بحيث يكون استخدامه مريحا هي (3.1 * 6 ) أي 18.6م² , أما في حالة أن يكون هناك مكان للغطس فإن أقل قيمة لمساحة المسبح هي 3.1 م لكل شخص بالإضافة إلى 28 م² تخصص للمنطقة المحيطة بلوح الغطس , بمعنى أنه في حالة أن يستخدم المسبح 6 أشخاص في نفس الوقت فإن أقل مساحة للمسبح تكون (3.1 * 6) +28 أي 46.6 م².

- أقل عمق في المسبح : 

عادة ما يقسم المسبح إلى منطقتين الأولى تكون ضحلة , ويتم الدخول للمسبح من خلالها, والثانية هي العميقة وتكون مخصصة للسباحة وبالطبع لا يوجد حد أعلى لعمق المسبح , ولكن يوجد حد أدنى لعمق المسبح في المنطقة الضحلة وهو 90 سم , وفي مسابح الأطفال من الممكن أن تكون قيم الحد الأدنى لعمق المسبح أقل من ذلك .

- ميول أرضية المسبح :

في أرضية المسبح التي تكون عمقها أقل من 1.5م² فإن الميول تكون غير حادة بحيث لا تتعدى 3.5م /3.7م طولي بمعنى 1سم/12سم .

أما في المنطقة التي يكون عمقها أكبر من 1.5م فإنه من الممكن استخدام ميول أكثر حدة وتصل إلى 3.5م / 1.2 م طولي بمعنى 1سم /4 سم.

- التجهيزات المختلفة للمسابح : 

تهدف التجهيزات والمعدات المختلفة في المسبح إلى المحافظة على نظافة المسبح وتوفير بيئة صحية لمستخدميه, وتختلف هذه الأنظمة من حيث الأسلوب والفعالية وتتفق من حيث الهدف, ومن هذه الأنظمة يوجد نظامان هما الأكثر استعمالا:

الأول: نظام فيضان مياه المسبح إلى داخل قناة محيطة به.

الثاني: نظام المهارب السطحية (skimmer).

ففي النظام الأول يتم سحب المياه من المسبح من خلال 3 وسائل:

1- السحب من أسفل المسبح من خلال مصفاة واحدة أو اكثر.

2- السحب من مهرب القناة المحيطة بالمسبح.

3- خط المكنسة vacuum) ) وهو عبارة عن مهرب موجود في أعلى الحائط ومتصل بواسطة خرطوم عائم يوجد فيها مكنسة تتحرك على أرض المسبح أتوماتيكيا أو يدويا, وتقوم هذه المكنسة بمسح أرضية المسبح وسحب المياه والأوساخ الراقدة على أرضية المسبح.

أما في النظام الثاني ((skimmer فيتم سحب المياه عبر 3 خطوط:

1- خط سحب من أسفل المسبح عبر مصفاة أو أكثر.

2- خط سحب من أسفل المهارب السطحيةskimmer) ) الموزعة أعلى جدار المسبح والمجهزة بأبواب عائمة تسهل خروج الأوساخ الطافية على سطح مياه المسبح وتمنع دخولها مرة ثانية, ومزودة بسلال سهلة الفك والتنظيف ,ويحتاج المسبح كل 46.5 م² إلى جهاز skimmer واحد.

3- خط المكنسة vacuum) ) وله نفس الأسلوب كما في النظام الأول.



الصالة المغطاة:

وهي تتكون من عدة عناصر وخدمات مختلفة تقوم بخدمة الجمهور واللاعبين والمشرفون والحكام وكبار الزوار والصحفيين .

· أبعاد وشكل المدرج : 

تتعلق الأبعاد بالسطوح اللازمة للألعاب . ويستعمل البعدين 20 × 40م من أجل الألعاب التالية والممارسة على مساحة مغطاة : ( كرة اليد ، التنس ، كرة السلة ، كرة الطائرة ، الكرة بالدراجة ، بولو بالدراجة ) . كما تكفي هذه المساحة من أجل الرياضات الأخرى التالية : ركوب الدراجات للمحترفين ، وللمباريات ( تنس الطاولة ، الملاكمة ، المصارعة ، المبارزة بالسيف ، الجودو ، رفع الأثقال ، وبعض ألعاب القوى : رمي الثقل ، الوثب العالي ، والطويل ، والوثب بالعصا ) . ورياضة الملاحة والرياضة البدنية . 

ويتراوح الارتفاع الحر بين 7 و 15 م ويتوقف على حجم المدرج المغطى . ويبنى السقف عادة على شكل قبو يمتد باتجاه رمية الكرات . ويجب أن يكون الفراغ الداخلي دون أعمدة ويسمح بالرؤيا الجيدة . 

· الإضاءة الطبيعية والإضاءة الاصطناعية : 

من أجل ألعاب الكرات يجب تأمين مرونة كبيرة في تحريك منابع الإنارة . وتنار أماكن المتفرجين بشدة أقل ، بحيث يمكن تمييزها ببساطة من الساحات ، وتؤمن إضاءة جيدة بشكل عام ( 150 – 200 لوكس ) من أجل الملاكمة ، والمصارعة ، والجمباز ، وتنس الطاولة ، والمبارزة بالسيف .. الخ . والإنارة عموما مباشرة . 











· تكييف الصالات : يحتاج الرياضيون إلى درجات حرارة مختلفة عن تلك التي للجمهور ، وبالتالي من الضروري فصل أنظمة التدفئة . 

اقتصاديا : استخدام التدفئة بالهواء الساخن عن طريق فتحات واقعة تحت مدرجات الأمكنة وقوفا وجلوسا ، لكن هناك خطر تجمع الحرارة تحت السقف . 

توزع مضخمات الصوت بشكل مدروس ، وتستعمل مواد عازلة للصوت . 

· الغرف الملحقة : 

للرياضيين : تؤمن تجهيزات مكثفة ، ومفصولة وظيفيا ، ومدروسة نظريا وسماعيا للردهات وأماكن المتفرجين . 

توزيع الغرف : مشاجب ، مغاسل ، أدشاش ، صالات التدليك ، وللانتظار ، وللخدمات الصحية ، والخدمات الطبية ، مهملات ، صالة للحكام ، صالة للمدربين ، وللمدعوين ، صالة للطعام ، صالة اجتماعات ، صالة تحضير ، كما هناك صالة استقبال ، وأخرى للتقديم ، ومركز شرطة ، وإطفاء . وخدمة المدرج المغطى ، وتغطية إذاعية وتلفزيونية وصحف . 

يؤمن للمتفرجين : ردهات ، مشاجب ، مراحيض ، وأجهزة هاتف عامة ، ومكتب للبريد ، وصالة للبيع . 

· كرة الطاولة :

الطاولة أفقية ذات لون أخضر داكن مع حدود بيضاء . 

ارتفاع الطاولة فوق مستوى الأرض......................... 76 سم . 

سماكة لوحة الطاولة .........................أكبر أو يساوي 2.5 سم .

طول الشبك ...... 1.83 سم ، وارتفاع الشبك ............ 15.5 سم . 

أبعاد باحة اللعب أكبر من أو تساوي 6 × 12 م ، وبارتفاع من 60- 65 سم يقف خلفها المتفرجون . 

أبعاد الطاولات الصغيرة ............. 1.22 × 2.39 م . 





· البلياردو :

الإضاءة : يفضل استعمال مصابيح صغيرة توزع النور كليا وبشكل متجانس على كامل سطح اللعبة . وترتفع المصابيح بشكل طبيعي فوق الطاولة ب 80 سم . 

وتستعمل في النوادي المقاييس التالية : 

أبعاد داخلية ( مساحة اللعب ) : 95 × 190 أو 100 × 200 سم . 

الأبعاد الخارجية : 120 × 215 أو 125 × 225 .

المساحة المشغولة : 385 × 480 أو 390 × 490 . 

الوزن بالكغ: 350 أو 450 

· الملاكمة : أبعاد الحلبة وفقا للتقديرات الدولية : 

4.9 × 4.9 م إلى 6.1 × 6.1 م ، ويستعمل عادة 5.5 × 5.5 . ومن الشائع استعمال الحلبات المرتفعة التي تزيد فيها عرض الحلبة 1 م من كل جانب . أبعاد كلية مع الإضافة 7.5 × 7.5 م إلى 8 × 8 م . 

سطح الأرض مرن قليلا ، والإضاءة تفضل من الأعلى عن تلك التي تأتي من النوافذ لتجنب الانبهار . 

· ألعاب القوى الثقيلة : 

المصارعة : أبعاد حلبة المباريات 5 × 5 م وتصل إلى 8 × 8 م . الأرضية مكونة من بساط بسمك 10 سم وذو سطح طري . 

رفع الأثقال : أبعاد الساحة 4 × 4 م ، ويفضل استعمال الخشب القاسي للسطح.

· المسابح المغطاة : 

الجدران : تغطى حتى ارتفاع أكبر من 2.25 م بمواد قابلة للغسل ، ومقاومة للصدمات ، وفوق هذا الارتفاع وفي السقف يستعمل الطلاء المسامي . 

الأرضيات : تستعمل تغطيات لاصقة غير زالقة ، أو بلاطات غير مصقولة ، أو بلاطات محززة أو موزاييك من قطع صغيرة . 

النوافذ : تستعمل الإضاءة الطبيعية المنتظمة ، ومن أجل تجنب تشكل مياه التكاثف يستعمل الزجاج المضاعف . 

الأبواب : تفتح بكاملها نحو الخارج ، وحتى السطح الداخلي العاري للجدار . والمواد المستعملة لا بد أن تكون متينة وغير قابلة للتآكل . 

الإضاءة : الأفقية منها محبذة . 

تجديد الهواء في الساعة الواحدة : 

في المسابح : 2-3 مرات ، وفي المشالح : 5 مرات ، وفي الأدواش : 8-10 مرات . 

تجديد الماء : لحوض السباحين : مرة واحدة كل 7 ساعات ، ولحوض المبتدئين : مرة واحدة كل ساعتين . 

الأحواض : عرض الأحواض : مضاعفات الطول 2.5 م . 

طول الأحواض : 16 / 25 , 20 / , 33 / 50 مترا . 

أبعاد اعتيادية : 

1- مسابح صغيرة مغطاة 12.5 × 25 م . وأحيانا 20 م . 

2- مسابح مغطاة عادية : 12.5 × 25 م . 

3- مسابح كبيرة مغطاة : أ – بأطوال 1 33 و 50 م . 

ب- تتألف من عدة أحواض بطول 25 م . 

ج- تتألف من أحواض منفصلة للسباحين ، 

والغطاسين ، والمبتدئين . 

أبعاد أحواض تعليم السباحة 6 – 8 م × 12.5 أو 8 × 16.6 م . 

ترتفع حواف الحوض 30 – 40 سم فوق الماء . 

عمق الماء : 

لغير السباحين : 0.9 – 1.25 م . 

للسباحين : 1.25 – 3.5 م 

حوض لتعليم السباحة : 0.8 – 1.25 م . 

العمق الأصغر للسباحة : 90 سم . 

مكان استناد الأقدام : 1.2 م أسفل سطح الماء وبعرض 15 سم . 

· الساونا : 

الإنشاء : عادة من الدعامات أو الألواح الخشبية . ويجب تأمين عزل حراري جيد للجدران . كما يجب اختصار مساحة صالة الاستحمام قدر المستطاع أي أقل أو يساوي 16 متر مربع . وبارتفاع أقل من أو يساوي 2.5 م ، ويغطى الخشب بتكسية سوداء ، للتقليل من الإشعاع الحراري نحو السقف والجدران ، أو تبنى الجدران من الخشب الطري الضخم عدا المنطقة المحيطة بالموقد . 

تبنى المدرجات من ألواح خشبية ، ويقع المدرج العلوي بمسافة تقارب 1 م تحت السقف ، وتبنى الأرضية من مادة غير زالقة ولا تستعمل القصبات الخشبية . 



أنواع حمامات الساونا : 

ساونا بالدخان – ساونا ذات احتراق كلي – ساونا ذات مدخنة . 

الرطوبة النسبية : 5 % أو 10 % من أجل درجة حرارة 90 أو 80 درجة مئوية ، ويمكن أن تبلغ 100 – 120 درجة مع انخفاض متناسب في رطوبة الهواء ، بحيث يتبخر العرق مباشرة . 



3-5-3: خدمات الملاعب:

يحتاج الملعب الرياضي إلى فراغات خدماتية مساعدة سواء للاعبين, الجمهور, الإدارة أو حتى ضيوف الشرف و الصحافيين, وهذه الفراغات هي: 

· أكشاك قطع التذاكر:

تختلف مساحتها باختلاف العروض المقدمة ومع ذلك فإن أكشاك القطع هذه غالباً ما توضع في منطقة البهو من المبنى سواء الخارجي أو الداخلي ولمعظم أنواع الالعاب المقررة حيث يفترض أن تكون موضوعة بشكل يسهل على الزبائن الوصول إليها دون استفسار أو عرقلة.

ويفضل وجود حجرة واسعة كبيرة للحجز مباشرة خلف أكشاك قطع التذاكر لتخزين لوازم الحجز من بطاقات إضافية واحتياطية.. إلخ كما ينبغي تخصيص حجرة أخرى لخزائن النقود والمحاسبة والتي بدورها تضم غرفة لمدير المحاسبة بالإضافة إلى غرفة أخرى يجري تخصيصها لطبع الإعلانات ولوحات الاسعار.

· التخزين :

ينبغي إنشاء مخزن عام للاستعمالات المختلفة وخاصة للمقاعد وحواملها، كما يجري تخصيص مكان لتخزين لوازم لعبة الهوكي من المضارب والألواح والزجاج... إلخ من تخزين لوازم الألعاب الأخرى مثل أرضيات لعبة السلة وألواح أهدافها .. الخ حيث يفضل في جميع هذه المناطق التي يتم تخزين لوازم الملاعب فيها أن تكون قريبة من سطح اللعب وذلك لتسهيل عملية إعادة استخدامها دون بذل جهد وإضاعة الوقت اللازم لذلك.

· غرف تغيير الملابس وخزائنها:

عند تصميم الملاعب المتخصصة بنمط معين من الألعاب كلعبة الهوكي أو كرة السلة يفضل إنشاء غرف لتغيير الملابس لكلا الفريقين على حدة، فمواصفات هذه الغرف تختلف حسب اختلاف نوع الغرف المستخدمة لها. هذا إذا كان الملعب مخصص فقط لهاتين اللعبتين، وبناء عليه فإن جميع المرافق الأخرى كالحمامات ودورات المياه وغرف التدريب وغرف المكاتب التابعة لها تكون مشتركة فيما بين الفريقين.

أما باقي الغرف الملحقة بغرف تغيير الملابس فيجري تخصيصها للفرث الزائرة حيث توضع هذه الغرف بمحاذاة الأخيرة، وتكون أصغر منها مساحة،في حين تجري إضاءة غرف أخرى ضم هذه المساحات للاستخدامات المتنوعة حيث يتم توزيعها بشكل مدروس عند وضع مخططات التصماميم الاولى للمبنى، إذ يمكن تخصيص بعضها للاستخدامات الفردية بينما تخصص الأخرى للاستخدامات الجماعية من قبل ( 4-6 ) أشخاص على الأكثر مع تأمين جميع المرافق الضرورية لذلك من حمامات ودورات مياه لكل منها، علماً بأن جميع هذه الغرف مع ملحقاتها يفضل أن تكون في نفس منسوب أرضية سطح الملعب، والتي يمكن الوصول إليها عن طريق مخارج تؤدي مباشرة إليها دون عرقلة. أما المداخل والمخارج المخصصة للعموم فيجري إقصاؤها بقدر الإمكان عن البهو المؤدي لغير تغيير ملابس اللاعبين المذكورة.

· خدمات الصحافة والإعلام:

توضع غرف الصحافة والإعلام مع غرف الطباعة والنشر، وغرف الحمامات ودورات المياه التابعة لها بمحاذاة منطقة المقاعد السفلى، حيث يفضل تزويدها بمقاعد وطاولات خاصة لتناول الوجبات القادمة مباشرة من المطبخ المركزي للمبنى، بالإضافة إلى تزويدها بكافة الخدمات الضرورية الأخرى.

كما يتم تخصيص غرف أخرى لعمليات التصوير وتحميض الأفلام مع وجود غرف مظلمة لهذا الغرض حيث تخصص غرفة لرجال الأعمال وتكون مرتفعة عن منسوب أرضية الملعب في المنطقة الجانبية من ساحة اللعب وعلى نفس المنسوب أيضاً وذلك لمتابعة اللعب عن كثب. أما العاملون في حقل التليفزيون والإذاعة فيفضل وضع أجهزتهم في منطقة أعلى لمسح أكبر قطاع ممكن من ساحة الملعب والاعبين عل حد سواء.

· المرافق الملحقة (مستودعات الباعة) :

يجب تخصيص مساحة إضافية لتحتوي جميع المرافق المخصصة للباعة مع أكشاكهم ومستودعاتهم لتقديم الأطعمة والتسالي المطلوبة في مثل هذه الملاعب، إذ ان أنواع الأطعمة المباعة فيها غالباً ما تكون مصنعة ومجففة لبيعها مباشرة للمستهلكين ودون وجود ضرورة لتحضيرها، وتضم جميع أنواع المشروبات الغازية والعادية والتسالي وبرامج الدعاية والبطاقات التذكارية، كما يمكن أن تضم هذه الأكشاك أو الحجرات أجهزة التبريد مع غرفها بالإضافة إلى غرفة مخصصة لمدير هذه المبيعات والتي تضم منطقة خاصة لمحاسبة الزبائن مع خزانة الأموال المجلوبة إليها، حيث يفضل في هذه المنطقة أن تكون ممكنة في حين يجري تخصيص مساحات واسعة وفي مناطق متنوعة حول ساحة اللعب وذلك للباعة المتجولين حيث يتم انتقاء مناطقهم بشكل يسهل الوصول إليها مباشرة من منطقة المقاعد دون مشقة.

· غرف خزائن الموظفين ودورات المياه التابعة لها :

إن القائمين على إدارة الملاعب وتشغيلها لا بد لهم من وجود خزائن خاصة لايداع لوازمهم وحاجاتهم الضرورية فيها حيث إن مجموعات الموظفين المتنوعة والمتخصصة في مجالات العمل المختلفة تتطلب بالمقابل تخصيص أماكن لتقوم على خدمتهم، وبناء عليه فإنه من الواجب إنشاء دورات مياه وغرف خزائن للموظفين المختصين بصيانة المبنى العام والتنظيف والمطابخ. في حين يتم تخصيص مساحات أخرى للحراس والتأمين على حماية المبنى وذلك طبقاً لحجم الطاقم التوظفي المستخدم فيها من جهة وحجم المباني من جهة أخرى.

· البث الإذاعي والتلفزيوني :

تحتل المرافق المنشأة والمتخصصة في البث الإذاعي والتلفزيوني للألعاب القائمة أهمية بالغة نظرا لكونها الجزء الأساي المستخدم في مثل هذه الملاعب لنقل الأحداث الجارية فيها، وقد وجد العاملون في هذا الحقل صعوبة بالغة في تحديد عدد ونوعية وموقع وزاوية وضع الأجهزة الباثة المستخدمة في الملاعب وخصوصا عندما تعمل شبكة الإذاعة والتليفزيون معظم الوقت من خارج المبنى، أي عندما تتواجد القاطرات الحاملة للأجهزة الباثة خارج مبنى الالعاب، ومع ذلك فإنه يفضل من حيث المبدأ وضع الأسس والمعطيات عند دراسة الخطوط الاولى لتصميم البناء وذلك لتتلاقى مع ما تتطلبه هذه الأجهزة من أماكن مخصصة لوضعها سواء تلك الاماكن المتنقلة أو لتثباته المبنية خصيصا لهذا الغرض، ومثال ذلك الأرضيات المستخدمة لوضع أجهزة التصوير والبث مع تمديداتها الكهربائية من أسلاك وكابلات وغيرها. كما تحتل البرامج الرياضية الأولوية في البحث التليفزيوني عن غيرها من البرامج كالعروض المسرحية والبهلوانية وما شابه ذلك.

منقول لتعم الفائدة.


----------



## إسلام علي (21 فبراير 2010)

جزاكِ الله خيراً
لكن معلوماتي أن عرض مرمى لعبة كرة القدم 5 متر وليس 7 و إن لم أكن واهم


----------



## سهام معمر (21 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اخي اسلام علي على مرورك و على الملاحظة.
إليك هذا الرابط, هو يوضح جميع مسافات ملعب كرة القدم.

http://www.esj-lille.fr/atelier/magan2/foot/terrain/NCdimensions.html


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (26 فبراير 2010)

معلومات مهمة .......مشكوور..


----------



## mohamed2009 (26 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## سهام معمر (10 مارس 2010)

شكرا لكما اخواي رشيد يعقوب و محمد 2009على المرور الطيب


----------



## souza (10 مارس 2010)

انت حقا عضو فعال فى المنتدى جزاك الله كل خير وانتهز الفرصة لاشكرك مرة اخرى على ما قدمته لى من معلومات وفقك اله حبيبتي


----------



## سهام معمر (10 مارس 2010)

لا شكرا على واجب , شكرا لمرورك اختي سوزة ووفقك الله تعالى في طلبك للعلم.


----------



## abdlhkim (3 سبتمبر 2010)

رائع


----------



## سهام معمر (3 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لمرورك اخي عبد الحكيم


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (4 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يوفقك 
مشكور جدا


----------



## سهام معمر (9 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لمرورك اخي مؤيد التايكر


----------



## نشأت البسطويسى محم (25 يناير 2012)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## سهام معمر (19 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لمروركم
موفقين ان شاء الله


----------



## iraqivisionary (21 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## elmanse28 (22 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل دة **جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## حاتم المختار (17 أبريل 2012)

مشكور والله يبارك فيك بهذه المعلومات


----------



## يزن العرابي (17 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## roro angle (16 يونيو 2012)

جميل جدا


----------

